# Peep size for 6x lens indoor spots 20 yards



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Small if you want a clear target. Depending on your DL, probably smaller than what would frame your scope. The longer the DL, the more the magnification. The more the magnification, the more distorted the target appears. That means without a clarifier, you'll need to go really small to clear the image.


----------



## Planner (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a 1 5/8" scope housing w/ 4x lens, using a 3/32" #1 clarifier and a 31" draw length on my Energy 35. Plan to shoot this for outdoor 3D this year.

Still setting up my V37, but have a 42mm Shrewd scope, no lens, on a 9" dovetail and 1/16" aperture.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

My 6X lens is clear enough to see the ten ring on Vegas target with a 3/64" peep. However I find the 3/64" peep a little dark indoors and settle for a 1/16" peep (no clarifier). A little fuzzy but more light. Never understood why so many archers on AT uses a large hole peep for scopes with magnification when they should only be used for pin sights. I think it is because most archers start with a pin sight for hunting and when they change over to a scope, they never think about changing the peep to a smaller aperature to clear the image.

Just for giggles, drill a 1/16" hole in a small piece of wood. Hold the piece of wood up to your eye like a peep and with your scope out as far as possible with your other arm, look at a target at 15 to 20 yards. It should only take about ten minutes to try it and you might be surprised.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry. Make sure the wood is no more than the width of your peep. This experiment will not work with a 2" X 4".


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Even the smallest won't perfectly clear a .55 diopter for me and is unusable indoors.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

Get a #2 Nite Hawk peep www.nitehawkarchery.com

It will clear up your scope and also eliminate the problems cause from shoot under different ranges.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

30" DL, 6x lens on a 29mm scope. I shoot a 1/16" peep indoors with a 2mm black dot and have maybe a 95% clear target, a little fuzzy but can still see lines on vegas face.

Outdoors I shoot a 3/64" peep as its brighter and makes the peep bigger, targets are clear again about 95% or so out to 60y. Past that they are still clear enough to shoot, with the 80y field target being about 80% clear, fuzzy but can still see black and white circles to aim at. 

In each case I very my sight extension distance to get the scope/peep frame i prefer in my sight picture. The Jim Fletcher true peep is only about 4.50 each, so a few different sizes of them would be a cheap experiment.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I am amazed by the fact that most archers will not even try a smaller peep with a magnified lens. I believe that the only way to make someone try a smaller peep is to hit them in the back of the head with a 2 X 4 every time they miss the spot. After a few hits, they will start to try a few things to keep that 2 X 4 away.

I have a friend that shoots a 3X lens with a #2 clarifier. He can't see his dot but can count the holes in the target. He won't shoot in the rain nor will he shoot a target if there is any glare on his clarifier. I try to get him to use a smaller peep without a clarifier and he says no and that he likes his peep. I am going to bring a 2 X 4 next time we go to the range.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

What is your ave indoor scores?


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

I shoot a 3/64, but keep a larger one in my quiver in case the range has low lighting


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't even know why they make peeps bigger than 1/16" :wink:


----------



## Wyatt gray (Jul 14, 2016)

I use a 6x indoors and out and indoors my clarifier is a #3 in the smallest holes size sold and I can see the lines perfect and my holes but outdoors I use a #2 because of light and really it's gonna be what ever ur eye likes best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

Start with half inch.........
There is no point asking as no one has your eye sight and form, whats clear to some may not be to others,
In saying that with a 6x lens you will be pushing to not run a clarifier


----------

